# Does yellow hair come with age?



## dannieboiz (Oct 7, 2008)

Raskal is almost 2.5 yrs old, I've always use Groomer's Blend Ultra White and use Oatmeal condition after every bath. We bathe him as he gets dirty but on average once every 2 to 3 weeks. 

Amazon.com: Groomer's Blend Ultra White Dog Shampoo 17 oz.: Home & Garden: Reviews, Prices & more

Amazon.com: Synergy Groomer's Blend Oatmeal Protein Shampoo, 17.3 Ounce: Kitchen & Dining. 

His diet has always been the same since he turned 5 months old he's feed with Costco rotisserie chicken and rice. 

For about 3 months now we've put him on Frontline cause he was infested with some nasty fleas from our neighbor's cats. 

After I bathe him today, I thought his hair looks a shade or two yellower than what I remembered. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? Perhaps it's Front line or is it common as he age?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Personally, i don't like using a whitening shampoo every time I bathe my dogs. In fact, I rarely use one. That might be part of the problem. I would try using a clarifying shampoo next time you bathe and see if that helps. I have one dog that can look yellow with certain products and I think it was my 'yellow' colored shampoo/conditoner that I was using on her. 

Sounds like you are taking great care of Raskal!! I'm going to go see if you posted any pics of him - I can't remember seeing any!


----------



## dannieboiz (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't believe I've ever post any photo of him. Here's one out of my phone taken in front of a Starbucks a few weeks ago. He have that looks when he gets too much caffeine. :w00t:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Raskal is gorgeous and has a very white coat IMO!

I think Maltese come in many shades of white. Some are ice white, some creamy white, etc.

I rarely use a whitening shampoo on Lady, but when I do I like All Systems whitening shampoo. I also tried Matrix So Silver years ago when someone here suggested it and it worked great.

Whitening shampoos really dry the coat out so make sure you don't use them too often and condition a lot.


----------



## dannieboiz (Oct 7, 2008)

I had my sister in law dog sit him for a few days and she bathe him with some other shampoo that she used on her american bulldog I immediately saw the difference and had to get a bottle of what i useand leave at her house so it doesn't happen again if we ever left him there and she needed to bathe him. 

What type of clarifying shampoo do you use? 

At the beginning I tried a few different brands of shampoo and this works out the best for him IMO. Also the conditioner makes a tremendous difference, makes his hair soft and puffy. Comparing him to my sister's 5 years old (his father) his hair is soft and fluffy while his dad's hair is straight and flat. I keep in touch with a lot of his sibling's owner and they are all impress with Raskal's hair. I try not to fix it if it ain't broken, get my drift? 

Here's another photo of the little guy, his hair appears whiter. I hope I'm just over reacting and the color difference is due to the surrounding lights.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't think your dog's coat looks yellow at all.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just wondering if all he eats is the chicken and rice? And I assume he doesn't eat the skin of the chicken with its fat and spices? I don't do home cooking for my pups but it seems like, from what I've read here, that his diet isn't balanced.

Here are some threads you might want to read.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...ookers-can-you-please-post-what-you-feed.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...8728-homecookers-do-i-need-multi-vitamin.html

And of course, what not to feed!
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...640-people-food-not-feed-our-malts-aspca.html


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Just wondering if all he eats is the chicken and rice? And I assume he doesn't eat the skin of the chicken with its fat and spices? I don't do home cooking for my pups but it seems like, from what I've read here, that his diet isn't balanced.
> 
> Here are some threads you might want to read.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...ookers-can-you-please-post-what-you-feed.html
> ...



I was thinking that too, that maybe the diet was too limited. I don't home feed either but I thought it was more than just chicken and rice. 

Also, how did his testicle issue from last year turn out? 

I also agree - he doesn't look yellow to me either.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I might know EXACTLY why Raskal is yellow! It's very likely the SynergyLabs shampoo. 

My sister-in-law is a groomer and she gave me a bottle of SynergyLabs Veterinary Formula "Snow White" shampoo to try, and after I used it once on Karli, she was definitely yellow. This is different than the one you used, but it's a whitening shampoo from the same company with the same result. 


I like the #1 All Systems whitening shampoo also, but my favorite is EZ Groom's Crystal White. The EZ Groom seems to me to be a little less harsh than the #1 All Systems. 

The EZ Groom is a little more inconvenient to use because you're supposed to warm it up before you use it, but I still prefer this one. 



Joy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A good clarifying shampoo can leave a dog whiter than most whitening shampoos without damaging the shaft of the hair. The ideal coat on a maltese is indeed flat and straight.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I know that grey hair comes with my age. I could only dream that it would turn - "yellow"


----------



## dannieboiz (Oct 7, 2008)

maybe I'll try a few of the shampoo you guys are recommending. He doesn't get the skin, I get to eat that part lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

k/c mom said:


> Just wondering if all he eats is the chicken and rice? And I assume he doesn't eat the skin of the chicken with its fat and spices? I don't do home cooking for my pups but it seems like, from what I've read here, that his diet isn't balanced.
> 
> Here are some threads you might want to read.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...ookers-can-you-please-post-what-you-feed.html
> ...



Good catch! If that's all Raskel eats he isn't getting a nutritionally complete diet. Dogs have a much higher calcium requirement than we do. Calcium insufficiency can cause all sorts of health issues like cardiac, skeletal and neurological conditions. The calcium to phosphorus ratio must be correct (1.2 parts of calcium for each 1 part of phosphorous (1.2:1).

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm

It is especially dangerous for a puppy not to get a nutritionally complete diet. Many vets and canine nutritionists don't recommend homecooking even with a prepared recipe until a dog is over one year old.


----------



## dannieboiz (Oct 7, 2008)

We gets treats etc... but his main diet is just white meat chicken and rice. He doesn't seem to eat anything else.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

dannieboiz said:


> We gets treats etc... but his main diet is just white meat chicken and rice. He doesn't seem to eat anything else.


You need to consult a canine nutritionist and get a recipe formulated with chicken and rice, but with all the necessary supplements added. You can also try one of the pre-mixes like Dr. Harvey's, Honest Kitchen, etc. Balance IT might work for you, too.

Welcome to the Balance IT® Web Site

DogAware.com: Dog Food Mixes

It is quite dangerous for a growing puppy not to eat a nutritionally complete diet.


----------

